# A "Sticky" ?



## Sharon

Mike,

First of all, I would like to say thank you for my new title, and my bigger mailbox. However, I am *still* waiting for my *W.R.F.* T-shirt, and my signed 8 x 10 color glossy photograph of yours truly!   

I was wondering, is there any way you could put a "sticky" in each forum, with a link to the winning threads? To be honest, I can figure out "Most Clicked" on my own, and I don't really care about the funniest ones. My problem is that every time I see "Most Useful" ...I want to read it!!!  Maybe that could be a special "prize" for that thread? I think the most useful thread of the year would be worth a permanent mention. Please?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Thanks for your consideration!
Sharon.


*OH, yes... I almost forgot...before anyone starts asking a lot of questions, or shouting about it, the part about the T-shirt and photograph was a joke!!*


----------



## Benjy

Sharon said:
			
		

> Mike,
> 
> 
> *OH, yes... I almost forgot...before anyone starts asking a lot of questions, or shouting about it, the part about the T-shirt and photograph was a joke!!*



WHAT NO T SHIRT? I WANT MY MONEY BACK


----------



## Danielle

I agree with *Sharon * and I would add that I AM interrested in the funniest one TOO   Some days, funny is more helpful than useful


----------



## supercrom

Danielle said:
			
		

> I agree with *Sharon * and I would add that I AM interrested in the funniest one TOO  Some days, funny is more helpful than useful


 
Yes, we don't want to look for each and every username in order to know the winners.

CROM


----------



## vachecow

You could just go into someone's profile and then see all of their posts...the ones with the most views are most likely the most useful


----------



## Sharon

Just to use Benjy as an example, (sorry Benjy, but you are right there waiting to be an example!!) he joined in October, and the contest was in full swing by December. So, if I go to his public profile, and find all threads started by Benjy, before December, then I can safely assume that the most viewed one is the most useful? Maybe I should throw 'most replies' into the equation algorithm?? (Thank you, Edwin, for algorithm!)

I have seen at least one other member with "Most Useful," I suppose I could send them a PM, asking for the titles, then I could use search.

I like to joke around, and I am guilty of going off-topic in my posts, but the Forum is here for learning. 
I don't mean to degrade any of the other titles, and please, no one take offense, but well....they are sort of fluff.  Most Clicked means it had a catchy title. Coolest avatar and Coolest signature mean that people like your personality. Funniest means that you wrote something other people found funny. All of this is very nice, it's like the part of the news where the firemen rescue the kitty from the tree.  
Most Useful means that something was learned. We are all here to learn, so that is *news*. Of all the threads for the year, those are the most useful. Personally, I think it would be a good idea to rank a 
top ten most useful threads in each forum. What are the hardest parts to learn, and where are the best explanations? 

Just a thought.
Sharon.


----------



## vachecow

That is a good idea, but I forsee two problems with this
1.  It would have to be an almost full time job for someone because of the cotinously grownig number of posts
2.  Not everyone is going to find the same posts useful..the list will just be what one person found useful
I still think that it is a good idea though...


----------



## Sharon

1.)  It probably would be a full time job for a little while, but I meant to have a top ten on a yearly basis...Most Useful 2004, Most Useful 2005, and so on. Someone would have to be willing to compile all the information, once a year.
2.)  It couldn't be done as a list of what one person found useful. I was thinking it could be done the same way Benjy won his, by popular vote. 

Sharon.


----------



## mkellogg

Hey everyone!

I've been meaning to post the winners in a thread. (The announcement has gone away.)  I'll do it sometime this weekend in this forum!

As for the photos and T-shirt, SilviaP was never authorized to offer such things!  I need to protect my real-world anonymity, you see. 

Maybe we could have a WR t-shirt design contest next...

Mike


----------



## vachecow

Sharon said:
			
		

> 1.)  It probably would be a full time job for a little while, but I meant to have a top ten on a yearly basis...Most Useful 2004, Most Useful 2005, and so on. Someone would have to be willing to compile all the information, once a year.
> 2.)  It couldn't be done as a list of what one person found useful. I was thinking it could be done the same way Benjy won his, by popular vote.
> 
> Sharon.


THAT would work!!   Thanks Sharon....sometimes I think I really need to get out of my "box"


----------



## Sharon

Mike said:
			
		

> I've been meaning to post the winners in a thread. (The announcement has gone away.) I'll do it sometime this weekend in this forum!
> 
> As for the photos and T-shirt, SilviaP was *never authorized* to offer such things! I need to protect my real-world anonymity, you see.



*Thanks, Mike!!!*  I will survive without the photos. 

So...you say Silviap volunteered to get us the T-shirts?  

Sharon.


----------



## cuchuflete

Sharon said:
			
		

> *Thanks, Mike!!!*  I will survive without the photos.
> 
> So...you say Silviap volunteered to get us the T-shirts?
> 
> Sharon.



In fairness to SilviaP, I'm the one who, in the original announcement of the contest, proclaimed that the winners would receive autographed fotos of Mike.  I did this, of course, without first asking his permission---never a good idea in dealing with one's boss.  I suppose I'll have to find some way to make up to the winners...with my usual alacrity the task should be accomplised not too many years after we finish the fourth annual contest.

Cuchu


----------



## vachecow

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> ...with my usual alacrity the task should be accomplised not too many years after we finish the fourth annual contest.


Well, late is better than never...


----------



## Benjy

Sharon said:
			
		

> Just to use Benjy as an example, (sorry Benjy, but you are right there waiting to be an example!!) he joined in October, and the contest was in full swing by December. So, if I go to his public profile, and find all threads started by Benjy, before December, then I can safely assume that the most viewed one is the most useful? Maybe I should throw 'most replies' into the equation algorithm?? (Thank you, Edwin, for algorithm!)
> 
> I have seen at least one other member with "Most Useful," I suppose I could send them a PM, asking for the titles, then I could use search.
> 
> I like to joke around, and I am guilty of going off-topic in my posts, but the Forum is here for learning.
> I don't mean to degrade any of the other titles, and please, no one take offense, but well....they are sort of fluff.  Most Clicked means it had a catchy title. Coolest avatar and Coolest signature mean that people like your personality. Funniest means that you wrote something other people found funny. All of this is very nice, it's like the part of the news where the firemen rescue the kitty from the tree.
> Most Useful means that something was learned. We are all here to learn, so that is *news*. Of all the threads for the year, those are the most useful. Personally, I think it would be a good idea to rank a
> top ten most useful threads in each forum. What are the hardest parts to learn, and where are the best explanations?
> 
> Just a thought.
> Sharon.



well in case you hadn't worked it out yet.. the thread that got me the award is a sticky in the french forum under the title accent tips


----------



## Focalist

vachecow121 said:
			
		

> You could just go into someone's profile and then see all of their posts...the ones with the most views are most likely the most useful


Note, though, that "all posts by X" is, in reality, limited to the last 500 posts by that person.

F


----------

